# Pens from Bean_counter



## Sprung (Feb 22, 2014)

Got these pens in the mail today from Michael (@Bean_counter ). He asked me to post some pics. One was a gift from the flood of wood giveaway, one I traded him for so I could gift it to my wife, and the other he sent as a gift for my wife. (She wanted the segmented blank on a fountain pen. For completely understandable reasons, Michael asked me to get her to pick a different blank, one more fitting of a fountain pen, and then said he'd make one out of the segmented blank as an extra gift for her.)

The fountain pens are HRB and Curly Satinwood. Can't remember what all the woods are in the segmented blank.

My pictures are horrible and definitely do NOT do these pens justice! (Of the dozen or so pics I took, these were the only 3 that turned out at all, lol!) These pens are seriously awesome. Michael is a master at this. I have a new favorite pen! My wife and I are so very happy with these pens. Thank you so very much, Michael!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 22, 2014)

Those are awesome. Good job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice looking group of pens !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Feb 22, 2014)

Great looking pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

@Bean_counter I would like to see some pics of the buckeye pens too! lol


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 22, 2014)

Let me see if I can upload the one I have Tom @manbuckwal


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 22, 2014)

Crappy phone pic but this is a gun metal FP Junior Gent 1. This was made from Tom's stabilized buckeye burl. If you can get your hands on some from him it I highly reccomend. Very easy turn with no problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> View attachment 43466
> 
> Crappy phone pic but this is a gun metal FP Junior Gent 1. This was made from Tom's stabilized buckeye burl. If you can get your hands on some from him it I highly reccomend. Very easy turn with no problems.



Awesome looking ! Didn't mean to twist your arm but thanks for posting a pic

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 22, 2014)

my arm hurts from all that twisting.... I need to post more pics on here but my pitcher taking skills are terrible.


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2014)

Bean_counter said:


> my arm hurts from all that twisting.... I need to post more pics on here but my pitcher taking skills are terrible.



I use my phone for all my pics too . Pics rarely do justice anyways right ? lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 22, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> I use my phone for all my pics too . Pics rarely do justice anyways right ? lol



Sounds like you just gave me a great excuse for some of the first pens I made...

Between you, @Tclem and @Schroedc the pen spinners I'll never be able to catch up to you guys. Y'all can crank these bad boys out

Seriously though Tom this is Definately the best BEB I've worked with and the colors were exactly what I was looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats a beautiful pen! Look at that "Eye" dead center in the cap looking right at you...Nice wood and Nice pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have one of michael's pens- well I did have till Kathie got her mitts on it- I barely even get to see it let alone touch it. Beautiful Pens!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2014)

Michael those are very nice. Love the form on all of them and of course the wood choices are a blast to look at. Nice kits too. 



.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 23, 2014)

Great looking group of writing instruments.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow bean your finish is superb

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Caffery (Feb 25, 2014)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

